
Card Builder: A Tool for Modern News Companies - lusbuab
http://www.lovelysystems.com/blog/cardbuilder/
======
lusbuab
Card Builder is a tool for publishers to create interactive stacks of cards
and embed them into their site. Go check it out - readers love it!

